# Palm Sander for Drywall?



## MR. Mud (Jan 30, 2013)

If i hook up a shop vac to my electric palm sander and run a hose from the exhaust out the window will this cut down on some time while sanding?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

MR. Mud said:


> If i hook up a shop vac to my electric palm sander and run a hose from the exhaust out the window will this cut down on some time while sanding?


Hint # 1 - throw the Palm Sander out the window.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

MR. Mud said:


> If i hook up a shop vac to my electric palm sander and run a hose from the exhaust out the window will this cut down on some time while sanding?


Since your from Illinois:whistling2: http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/guess-whos-going-chicago-trimtex-design-centre-3595/

Run there:blink:.....now:blink:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

You may want to invest in a drywall sander. There are some cheap (less then 150 bucks) a bit heavy but work. If you can budget it get the porter cable for around $450. Good sander for noobs. Of course there is some high end ones out there but i would only recomend these for experienced drywall sander users. A palm sander would work but would be very slow and they tend to leave marks on the drywall paper itself. never actually done it that way myself but have painted houses where they were used.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Know what works even better!? A belt sander! :yes::jester:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

i wish the center was closer to NY. I would go and bring my rookie taper/bead installer. He dont listen to me maybe he would listen to Joes crew.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Know what works even better!? A belt sander! :yes::jester:


Know what works even better than that? Angle grinder with wood disks:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> Know what works even better than that? Angle grinder with wood disks:thumbsup:


But run a hose from the exhaust out the window right!?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks like mister Muds name has become Mr Mud


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> But run a hose from the exhaust out the window right!?


No need, the velocity on the particles flying tangentially on an 11,000 rpm disk will carry them right on out the window if you hold the grinder properly. :mellow:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Dont listen to them Mr Mud, They all full of it and havent even tryed one, Look at this picture, See the festool hand sander.........Goes well.........But its prob the only hand sander i would use, And they need a foam backer pad so they dont dig in.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

the word is tried cazna and yes you have a point. Gee you really are a tool whore. :whistling2:


----------



## MR. Mud (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the input, I appreciate it. Looks like ill stick to the ol pole sander and block.


----------



## MR. Mud (Jan 30, 2013)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Know what works even better!? A belt sander! :yes::jester:


OR maybe I should try sandblasting it!:smartass:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Dont listen to them Mr Mud, They all full of it and havent even tryed one, Look at this picture, See the festool hand sander.........Goes well.........But its prob the only hand sander i would use, And they need a foam backer pad so they dont dig in.


Tool whore :furious::blink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Tool whore :furious::blink:


Why yes, Yes i am :thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cazna said:


> Dont listen to them Mr Mud, They all full of it and havent even tryed one, Look at this picture, See the festool hand sander.........Goes well.........But its prob the only hand sander i would use, And they need a foam backer pad so they dont dig in.


Hey....I've tried the Festool sander. Worked fine, but still made a mess. I would never tote the thing around to do all of my sanding though, and it didn't keep the live-in job clean enough so I don't see the point.

We were just having a little fun.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

MR. Mud said:


> OR maybe I should try sandblasting it!:smartass:


Now you're talking!:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Hey....I've tried the Festool sander. Worked fine, but still made a mess. I would never tote the thing around to do all of my sanding though, and it didn't keep the live-in job clean enough so I don't see the point.
> 
> We were just having a little fun.


But you have only TRIED!!!!!! the festool sander:whistling2:,,,, Cazna the "Tool Whore" OWNS one:yes::thumbup:

cazna the spoiled B1tch:furious:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> But you have only TRIED!!!!!! the festool sander,,,, Cazna the "Tool Whore" OWNS one
> 
> cazna the spoiled B1tch


Lol, Ive earned all my tools, Its my fix, But sadly, Those days are gone , New house, Big loan has killed that, But surely i have enough to get by on now :blink:, I hope

And slim, That hand sander and vac in the pic is far more capable than you realise, Put a foam backer pad on it, They will hover and all you need to do is glide it about, It will just float and not dig in and you really would be surprised just how much you can get done in a few hrs, Your right up close sanding your work so any scratches or bruses, edges etc you get while your there, No need to light check behind them, And yes, They will remove 99% of the dust.

In fact i used one soley for 8 years but i got tired of holding it about my head and plank walking for ceilings, BUT, Quite a few if not most of the other drywaller,painters use them, They really are very usefull, And last well, I have only had two, An older model that i sold for good money to get the new model in that pic. Trust me on that :yes:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

What model Festool is that? and what is the OPM?

I'm waiting on a PC 390k that's been on back order for about 3 months... It was a promotional freebie when I bought a new 7800. I'm a little concerned that at 7000 to 12000 OPM, it might be a too aggressive for drywall?


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Dont listen to them Mr Mud, They all full of it and havent even tryed one, Look at this picture, See the festool hand sander.........Goes well.........But its prob the only hand sander i would use, And they need a foam backer pad so they dont dig in.


I was going to post a link to the EQ 125 but I haven't used one yet. I've been looking into getting one for detailing and sanding small stuff in h/o jobs, good to see you have it and it works well (Cazna has a tool? No way!):jester:

I saw on Festool's site that it has the smallest stroke out of all of their sanders which makes it perfect for drywall. And a Festool for only $180?? That vacuum's another story though!

I need to focus here.. bazooka set next, then I can drink the Festool kool-aid! 

Anybody using the LS 130 for angles? :whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> But you have only TRIED!!!!!! the festool sander:whistling2:,,,, Cazna the "Tool Whore" OWNS one:yes::thumbup:
> 
> cazna the spoiled B1tch


I tried it, because I own it


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Square Foot said:


> What model Festool is that? and what is the OPM?
> 
> I'm waiting on a PC 390k that's been on back order for about 3 months... It was a promotional freebie when I bought a new 7800. I'm a little concerned that at 7000 to 12000 OPM, it might be a too aggressive for drywall?


LTS 150/3 EQ is the model i have, 150 means 150mm sanding disc and 3 means 3mm sanding, There is a 5 model as well which is 5mm sanding, They rotate round with a 3 or 5 mm off set, I dont know the OPM, Doesnt matter anyway becouse to dial the speed to what you want.





br549 said:


> Anybody using the LS 130 for angles? :whistling2:


That LS 130 looks like an angle killer:blink:, This one im talking about does angles quite well, Just one pass down each side then block sand out the centre, Well that was when i was doing corners by hand, Not really need with machine tools unless you do a 4 inch angle head.


----------



## thebookofdrywall (Jan 30, 2013)

those power sanders might work well on a commercial job but you cant feel what your sanding like with a good old pole sander


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thebookofdrywall said:


> those power sanders might work well on a commercial job but you cant feel what your sanding like with a good old pole sander


You mean ..Groove stick?:jester:


----------



## thebookofdrywall (Jan 30, 2013)

i use a 3.5 head for tapeing and a 4 inch for coating


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

good god ! how rough is the mud if you have to use a POWER sander to get it smooth !!! YIKES !!!!


----------



## dieselman350 (Aug 21, 2012)

drywall guy158 said:


> good god ! How rough is the mud if you have to use a power sander to get it smooth !!! Yikes !!!!


x 2...


----------



## Alvin (Jan 30, 2013)

I like my old pole sander, gallon of drinking water, mask and lots of pure juice (no suger added). Night before big steak and pasta, baked patatoes give you a boost also. This will prepare you for that long day of sanding out that 25 thousand board foot house including the 8 thousand board feet on those polished ceiling. They really light up the shoulder muscles. Lol.


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

drywall guy158 said:


> good god ! how rough is the mud if you have to use a POWER sander to get it smooth !!! YIKES !!!!


I was looking into a vacuum angle sander for those jobs where dust control is critical, like a repair in a hospital or working on a h/o job where dinner is being made like 6 feet away from my sanding Would I use it on every angle in every job? Hell no!

I didn't know if Cazna's 150 would work well for angles. If all that needs done after is sponging the point of the corner that sounds like it would work out well.


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

...or I put it on with a snow shovel :jester:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Just because Canza uses a palm sander, that doesn't mean that the finish work is bad.

I've never tried one for Drywall but I can see benefits to its application. We are in an evolving trade...adapting and improvising. Those who think their way through an obstacle or inefficient method tend to get better, and those that don't?...well.....


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Square Foot said:


> Just because Canza uses a palm sander, that doesn't mean that the finish work is bad.
> 
> I've never tried one for Drywall but I can see benefits to its application. We are in an evolving trade...adapting and improvising. Those who think their way through an obstacle or inefficient method tend to get better, and those that don't?...well.....


Thanks for that Square foot, The thing with DWT is we are only typing, Often with limited time so behind every post there is always a little more to everyones story.................Heres a little more

That festool sander i have i mostly used in my days of hand finishing, I use to think mud should be overloaded a little, let to dry and shrink. then sanded nice and level, No, It wasnt rough, I use to finish everything with a 14 inch trowel and my corners were done one side at a time finished with a 5 inch knife, So you see now the benifits of that festool sander.

Im a painter as well so i could use the festool on doors,trim,outside lots of things, The bigger PC sander were very expensive and so were the sanding discs, They actually charged $20 per disc 17 years ago when they first came out, They are still $10 per disc local, $6 if i pay some freight and a box of 100 festool 150mm was $100 and could last a year.

I have had a bigger flex giraffe PC sander for a while now and do mostly use that now days as boxing is much tighter so a fast pass with the flex or even by hand is all that needed and just a fast pass down each side of the corners as well, Only becouse i tend to use 4 inch heads, But i do a few bathrooms etc plaster and paint so the festool is still good for that. And wardrobes, Tight spots etc.

This post started with someone asking about palm sanders for drywall, Which was promtly takin for a joke and mocked..........Im just saying it can be done, I dont have time to type massive reasons who what why.

And heres something else to stir the mix.........My hand days of 14inch trowel and 5 inch corners and sanding with the festool.........Well...........It was prob better work than the machine tools, I could shape things and deal with high shoulders with the trowel, The festool can edge sand like nothing else, And the 5 inch hand done corner one side at a time sanded up so well with a pass down each side and hand block for the centre, It never needed any light checking. But thats all slow and hard and just wears you out, I need to make a living and keep up, But now its all, Is that to tight, is that to much crown, Will that tape sand through, Will that seam shrink to much and show the taper, Will that corner be to rounded, Bloody hell do i really need to light check all that, Look at that scratch, chip, ding, high shoulder edge showing, to much crown, to shallow seam.............Its a whole different set if issues, But as Square Foot said........Which is one of the grestest things ever typed on dwt and sums me up very well.................

We are in an evolving trade...adapting and improvising. Those who think their way through an obstacle or inefficient method tend to get better, and those that don't?...well...

If you havent tryed gentleman.........Then you dont know :yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Thanks for that Square foot, The thing with DWT is we are only typing, Often with limited time so behind every post there is always a little more to everyones story.................Heres a little more
> 
> That festool sander i have i mostly used in my days of hand finishing, I use to think mud should be overloaded a little, let to dry and shrink. then sanded nice and level, No, It wasnt rough, I use to finish everything with a 14 inch trowel and my corners were done one side at a time finished with a 5 inch knife, So you see now the benifits of that festool sander.
> 
> ...


U tell them Caz!!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> U tell them Caz!!


Arsh merzhins an dat felsun!!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Arsh merzhins an dat felsun!!!


Yea what ever Slim!!!!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> Arsh merzhins an dat felsun!!!


:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

SlimPickins said:


> Arsh merzhins an dat felsun!!!


What? .........Your arse hurts and you've got a what? on your old fella


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> What? .........Your arse hurts and you've got a what? on your old fella


Think thats about it Kiwi!! Full o Sh*te and cobs on his nob!!!:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Arsh merzhins an dat felsun!!!


 I googled it:blink:....Are they a UK rock band


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> I googled it:blink:....Are they a UK rock band


I tried Moore but got nothin back! But on on a good thing maybe got some new pussy comin the morn!!:thumbup:
Scotland V England
She likes a bit o ruff!!!!:jester:
She is Irish!!!!
They r playin Wales i think? She is impessed we my 55 incher!!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> I googled it:blink:....Are they a UK rock band


I was trying to speak Vanman's language when he's been drinking? :whistling2:

No offense to the man, of course:jester:

Just F***ing around!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> I was trying to speak Vanman's language when he's been drinking? :whistling2:
> 
> No offense to the man, of course:jester:
> 
> Just F***ing around!


Sure i speak jiberish!!!!!:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Sure i speak jiberish!!!!!:yes:


I know!

I was trying to bond with a brother overseas. I need Jibberish on tape for when I travel:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> I know!
> 
> I was trying to bond with a brother overseas. I need Jibberish on tape for when I travel:thumbsup:


F*ck aye foos ur doos and coos?:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> F*ck aye foos ur doos and coos?:thumbsup:


I said I NEED jibberish on tape, I don't have it yet  Speaking of which, you could corner the market if you produced your own version:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> F*ck aye foos ur doos and coos?:thumbsup:


ummmm, let me try...... you've got f*ck in your eye and poo's on your coozer :blink:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> ummmm, let me try...... you've got f*ck in your eye and poo's on your coozer :blink:


Nae even close!! Better ask the wife!!
She will cane fit doos and coos r!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> I know!
> 
> I was trying to bond with a brother overseas. I need Jibberish on tape for when I travel:thumbsup:


Dinna worry about it gadg! I'm nae gan 2 hay a hairy fit aboot it!!
I think we need a new thread about all our dif lanauges!!! Unless there is chinese!! Cana do it!!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Look at what i did today, Sanded a bathroom with the festool palm sander, Half painted it as well, Will finish it tomorrow.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

I use some Festool palm sanders for occupied drywall repairs, or single rooms. The reason is for dust control and I find them to be rather efficient for both sanding and dust control. 

I typically use the 150mm, 125mm along with the RTS 400.


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

Tool whore where, where? And I want to know why no more pics of Julie?


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Toolnut said:


> Tool whore where, where? And I want to know why no more pics of Julie?


Another fvcking DWT tease.


----------

